
Setting up a mail server and client on Ubuntu using postfix and mutt - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2016/08/03/ubuntu-postfix-mutt-gmail
======
dozzie
Wow. I almost forgot that Mutt was primarly designed to read local mailbox
instead of IMAP, even though I use Mutt every day.

